# Updates on the 590ex?



## marcus314 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone knew any more information on the 590ex? I thought it was supposed to debut today...


----------



## hollybush (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds implausible to me. The "58" in 580 is the guide number in metres. I can't see Canon bringing out a new flash with a GN of 59m instead of 58m.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 29, 2012)

marcus314 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew any more information on the 590ex? I thought it was supposed to debut today...


You're forgetting that this is Canon *rumors*, and while it has a nice forum I'd consider the accuracy of the information - well, how shall I put it - "less than 100% reliable" 

Concerning the radio speedlites, Canon is said to have worked on them for ages, but world-wide certification for radio emissions might bring another delay. The issue is: Few people will switch to Nikon because of flash technology alone, so it won't hurt Canon at all to delay their update for some month if needed.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> marcus314 said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering if anyone knew any more information on the 590ex? I thought it was supposed to debut today...
> ...



Whatever new radio advances this puppy has I would hope would be backward compatible so it can be used to trigger 430's and 580's... If the new radio technology doesn't work with the older flashes, then =((((((


----------

